# Moral imperatives within an historical - redemptive hermeneutic



## sotzo (Jul 3, 2008)

In several posts, Rev. Winzer has peaked my interest in learning more about how a strict historical redemptive hermeneutic (RH) limits the ability to draw moral imperatives (MI) from Scripture.

I'd like to get some thoughts from the PB folks on some guidelines on how to keep wise exegetical balance between RH and MI. We can use one passage of Scripture, for example, the narrative on Joseph and his brothers...their relationship and God's work through those events which eventually led to the exodus from Egypt.

Are there moral imperatives here? How do they draw out in light of the RH aspects of the text? Feel free to use other Biblical examples to make points on this topic if you feel it more appropriate.

Joel


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

Joel,

1 Cor. 10:1-5 is an excellent example of Paul using a RH on an OT passage, Exodus 17:1-7:




> 1 I want you to know, brothers, that our fathers were all under the cloud, and all passed through the sea, 2 and all were baptized into Moses in the cloud and in the sea, 3 and all ate the same spiritual food, 4 and all drank the same spiritual drink. For they drank from the spiritual Rock that followed them, and the Rock was Christ. 5 Nevertheless, with most of them God was not pleased, for they were overthrown in the wilderness.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

As far as balance I would say look for Christ in the passage first. There are biblical principles throughout scripture, they are consistent and incidental to the redemptive stories. These principles form a system of morality that is incidental within the narrative of redemptive history. Gen 1 through 3:15 is the set up for the redemptive story and all scripture after that is the history of redemption through Christ.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

Moses and Pharaoh
God sends Moses to tell Pharaoh to let His people go. Is this a man going before a great king to inspire us to trust God and stand up to bullies? NO! This is the seed of the woman going to the seed of Satan and saying, “God will redeem His people and you can’t stop Him!”, the seed of Satan replies, “I will strike you dead” and then he tries every thing in his power to destroy the seed of the woman.

Egypt was the most powerful empire in the world with an enormous army. Why didn’t God send a massive army to destroy pharaoh? That would make sense. Other times in scripture he sends armies. Instead God sends one man, why? Because the man is special? NO! He sends one man because God’s plan of redemption cannot be thwarted. It is God who is in control and against all odds the seed of the woman crushes the head of the serpent in Exodus and God redeems his people out of bondage.


Jael and Sisera
Judges 4:1-3 4:1 And the people of Israel again did what was evil in the sight of the Lord after Ehud died. 2 And the Lord sold them into the hand of Jabin king of Canaan, who reigned in Hazor. The commander of his army was Sisera, who lived in Harosheth-hagoyim. 3 Then the people of Israel cried out to the Lord for help, for he had 900 chariots of iron and he oppressed the people of Israel cruelly for twenty years.

Verse 12 -
12 When Sisera was told that Barak the son of Abinoam had gone up to Mount Tabor, 13 Sisera called out all his chariots, 900 chariots of iron, and all the men who were with him, from Harosheth-hagoyim to the river Kishon. 14 And Deborah said to Barak, “Up! For this is the day in which the Lord has given Sisera into your hand. Does not the Lord go out before you?” So Barak went down from Mount Tabor with 10,000 men following him. 15 And the Lord routed Sisera and all his chariots and all his army before Barak by the edge of the sword. And Sisera got down from his chariot and fled away on foot. 16 And Barak pursued the chariots and the army to Harosheth-hagoyim, and all the army of Sisera fell by the edge of the sword; not a man was left.

17 But Sisera fled away on foot to the tent of Jael, the wife of Heber the Kenite, for there was peace between Jabin the king of Hazor and the house of Heber the Kenite. 18 And Jael came out to meet Sisera and said to him, “Turn aside, my lord; turn aside to me; do not be afraid.” So he turned aside to her into the tent, and she covered him with a rug. 19 And he said to her, “Please give me a little water to drink, for I am thirsty.” So she opened a skin of milk and gave him a drink and covered him. 20 And he said to her, “Stand at the opening of the tent, and if any man comes and asks you, ‘Is anyone here?’ say, ‘No.’” 21 But Jael the wife of Heber took a tent peg, and took a hammer in her hand. Then she went softly to him and....

Here he is, the seed of the serpent is bent on destroying the descendants of the woman and end the hope, the plan of redemption once and for all - but it can’t happen. God leads the mighty Sisera, feared by men everywhere, to the tent of a tiny little woman who gives him rest, a drink of milk and a head ache he will never recover from. He will strike at your heel, but you will crush his head.

David and Goliath
You know this story well, a young shepherd boy going up against a vile giant. The boy fights for Israel’s army and the Philistine is the champion of Israel’s enemies. Is this supposed to be some kind of David and Goliath story? NO! David is the seed of the woman, the hope, the line of the redeemer. Goliath is the seed of the serpent who wants to cut off the line of the redeemer. God told Adam this would happen and all Israel held there breath in this horrible mismatch. Goliath should have defeated David with ease. Is a sling better than a spear? No. Is a shepherd boy more effective than a 9 foot warrior? Never. But God’s plan cannot be changed. The seed of the woman felled the giant with a sling and a stone and rushing to the fallen destroyer he grabbed the giants sword and crushed the head of the serpent.

I could go on, Samson and the Philistines, Job and Satan himself. Satan hit Job with such unjust evil and yet Job would proclaim in Job 19:25 For I know that my Redeemer lives, and at the last he will stand upon the earth. Job knew the plan could not be thwarted.

Esther and the wicked Haman -
Esther 3:13 Letters were sent by couriers to all the king’s provinces with instruction to destroy, to kill, and to annihilate all Jews, young and old, women and children, in one day, the thirteenth day of the twelfth month, which is the month of Adar, and to plunder their goods.

The serpent trying every scheme to stop the line of the redeemer.

King Herod, on hearing that a baby had been born who would be the king of the Jews slaughtered countless babies and toddlers. Why, because he was jealous? No, because the seed of the serpent will not stop in his battle
against the seed of the women. This is the history of our redemption.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

I gave a devotional treatment of the History of Redemption here (Part1), here (Part2) and here (Part3).


----------



## turmeric (Jul 3, 2008)

So Bob,
Where does the third use of the law fit in? Would you say not to look for it in narratives? (that's what I would say, In my humble opinion) Should ministers just preach through Scripture and where they come to law or NT imperatives, preach the third use, but just not go there in the narratives?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

I see the law as the family values of God's redeemed. The Bible is the History of the Redemption of God's family. Our family has values and you will know us because we share the same values as our Father. What He honors, we honor, what He hates, we hate and what He tells us to do, we do out of respect and gratitude. When we break the family laws he lovingly disciplines us because we have been redeemed.

Some portions of scripture certainly pay special attention to the laws of the house.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

A reminder Meg, I write with a devotional thrust. I am not a theologian who can break the Law down into all of it's technical and academic parts. I appreciate those who can grasp that kind of minutia but I can't.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 3, 2008)

The Imperative of Preaching, by John Carrick, is helpful on this subject.


----------



## KMK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wouldn't Gen 2:24 be an example?



> Therefore shall a man leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave unto his wife: and they shall be one flesh.



Isn't the author taking a historical narrative (the story of Adam's union in the bond of marriage) and turning it into a moral imperative? Marriage is a covenantal union between a man and a woman for the purpose of help, companionship and procreation because that is the model set forth by our first parents.

I am not sure if this is what you are looking for...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

The covenantal relationship between husband and wife is fundamental to understanding the redemptive relationship between God and his bride, the church. Scripture also shows us the values and life principles that are common to covenantal relationships.


----------

